

Show HN: Rezhound - Availability alerts for OpenTable (my first webapp) - reedk
http://www.rezhound.com/

======
silverlake
I like the idea. However, I also want to search for a range of days or just
anytime in the future. If I limit my search to 1 day, I'm unlikely to get in
at a popular restaurants in NYC.

